# Top 20 world's smartest fresh water fish



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

Well okay i wanted to know the top 20 in order if someone has any information please give it to me. :lol: xD also can you make another list of the top 20 smartest fish from largest to smallest xD lol i wanna know which is the smallest fish in top 20 smartest fish and the largest but in order xD if its possible and its not too much of a bother O-O i was just always so curious on the smartest fish..... ><;;;;


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

How about jumping on the internet and doing the research yourself?? Then you could compile the lists and post them here.


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> How about jumping on the internet and doing the research yourself?? Then you could compile the lists and post them here.


 i did all it says are archer fish, puffers, bettas, and whats it called...>< i keep forgeting AH cichlids! and i think goldfish  but thats all about it that says that are smart but >.> lady im very stubborn and i want to know the top 20 smartest fish in the world D: and i want people to contribute so i could make a list


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, fish can't exactly take an IQ test, so I think it's pretty impossible to rank them by intelligence. Generally the "smarter" fish are the ones that exhibit some sort of interesting behavior other than just swimming around, eating, pooping and breeding. For example, my female betta spends all day hunting imaginary worms in the gravel. My girlfriend's female betta will randomly get really angry at a snail and attack it until it shrinks back into its shell. Many bettas, as well as puffers and cichlids, will swim up to the glass and beg for food. It's fun to watch guppies interact with each other, especially the males doing the mating dance for the ever unamused females. 

Are you trying to get fish to do your homework for you? If not, I wouldn't worry about how smart the fish are and instead just pick ones that have behaviors that are interesting to you.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Why, Deku, thank you, no one has ever called me a "lady" before. 
I keep loaches, catfish, barbs, ottos, plecos, dwarf cichlids and a betta. I'd have to say my betta is the smartest of the lot.


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> Why, Deku, thank you, no one has ever called me a "lady" before.
> I keep loaches, catfish, barbs, ottos, plecos, dwarf cichlids and a betta. I'd have to say my betta is the smartest of the lot.


 lol xD well bettas are smart i know that XD mine used to like me and i loved it ._. until my bro decided itd be funny to take it out of the water and put it in a cup ._. the fish died and i decked my bro so now he knows not to hurt fish xD lol


----------

